# one life, one chance



## IceMike557

I am looking to get a tattoo and want it to say "one life, one chance" and so far i have come up with, un vita, un rishiare or un caso, not sure which is the correct form i should use or if it is even correct.

Mike


----------



## underhouse

Hi and welcome!

Una vita, una possibilità

But wait for other opinions...


----------



## housecameron

Chance can be translated as:
caso, opportunità, occasione, fortuna, rischio, probabilità.

I guess you mean _an only opportunity (?)_ 

Consider it's very common to say _chance_ in Italian, too.

_"una vita, una chance"_

Welcome!


----------



## IceMike557

thank you, i didn't realize it is common to use the word chance. Is there one word that would be better in that context?


----------



## underhouse

As housecameron pointed out "chance" can have many meanings in Italian so maybe you could try to explain to us what specific meaning you are after.
I suggested "possibilità" because in my opinion it encompasses both the meanings of probability and opportunity, so chances are that it is the word you are looking for, but again it is not the only way to translate it.


----------



## housecameron

As I said before, there are big but also subtle nuances in the several translations I found for _chance._

It's a tattoo.... it must be perfect 

Underhouse's suggestion is good. Maybe the word _possibilità_ is just a bit too long.

Another option could be:

_"una vita, un destino" _(fate)

but I guess it's not exactly what your are looking for.


----------



## IceMike557

yes i was going towards oppertunity.


----------



## IceMike557

Possibilita is too long and doesn't flow that well for the tattoo. Would rishio work or make sense in that context?


----------



## underhouse

HC's suggestion, "una vita, un destino", sounds very nice, but it's different from your phrase.
Unless you decide to change your mind...


----------



## IceMike557

Yes that is something to consider, and thank you all very much for the help.


----------



## lostinarcadia

"Una vita, un rischio" seems not a perfect rendition of your sentence to me, nevertheless it sounds quite fine. Maybe "un destino" would be the best choice.


----------



## liv3000

I've just seen this thread, the point is that: in Italian there is not such a saying!
We might have other sentences, but the tattoo would become quite big!
"Non ci sono prove generali per la vita"
"La vita è una prima (teatrale) atto unico!"

So which option won the skin of you arm?


----------



## francisgranada

Hello!

Come tradurreste in italiano la seguente frase (slogan):
_One life, one chance
 my life, my choice

_La mia traduzione sarebbe:
_Una vita, una chance
mia vita mia scelta
_
1. Va bene "mia vita, mia scelta" invece di "la mia vita, la mia scelta" in questo caso, visto che si tratta d'uno slogan/motto?
2. Invece di _chance _preferirei qualche parola italiana (_opportunità _o _possibilità _mi sembrano troppo lunghe ...)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
non va bene dire "mia vita mia scelta", si dovrebbe dire "la mia...". Per abbreviare si potrebbe dire "*vita mia, scelta mia*"; per "*chance*" ci sarebbe "*occasione*". Aspetta altri pareri.


----------



## Lorena1970

_Una vita, un'occasione
mia vita, mia scelta

_EDIT: vero, meglio_ vita mia scelta mia
_


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Mary & Lorena, grazie .

Infatti, _vita mia, scelta mia_ suona meglio (oltre che è più corretto), ma così la intera frase diventa un po' "disarmonica":
_
Una vita, un'occasione_
_vita mia, scelta mia

_


----------



## Matrap

Ciao francisgranada

Per curiosità, a cosa è legato questo slogan?


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Matrap, per dir la verità, non lo so  ... Un mio alunno m'ha chiesto di dargli una "buona" traduzione italiana e quindi ho chiesto la vostra opinione.

A proposito, mi viene in mente la seguente alternativa (per farla rimare un po'):
Una vita, un'occasione
Vita mia, la mia elezione

(dal punto di vista "poetico" preferirei "mia vita, mia elezione" ... ) 

Cosa ne dite?


----------



## Matrap

Beh francis, "elezione" direi di no. Però "decisione" ci starebbe bene...

Sparo la mia proposta:
"Una (sola) vita, una (sola) occasione
È mia la vita, è mia la decisione."


----------



## francisgranada

Hai ragione  ... decisione va _decisamente _meglio .  

Allora, per rendere la tua proposta un po' meno lunga e possibilmente non cambiare troppo il senso originale proporrei:
_Una vita, un'occasione
La mia vita, mia decisione
_
Ci vorrebbe "_la_ mia decisione", ovviamente, ma qui forse potrebbe essere accettabile l'ommissione dell'articolo nel senso di eliminare così la sua ripetizione (_la_ mia vita, _la_ mia decisione) e mantenere "il ritmo" della frase. Oppure,  assolutamente no? ...


----------



## Matrap

Uhm...preferirei di no. Anzi secondo me è proprio la ripetizione che dà più ritmo alla frase.


----------



## Lorena1970

Matrap said:


> Uhm...preferirei di no. Anzi secondo me è proprio la ripetizione che dà più ritmo alla frase.



Concordo!


----------



## francisgranada

Sì, è vero dal punto di vista del ritmo "come tale", ma così ci sono troppe sillabe rispetto alla parte precedente ...  

Indipendentemente dalla traduzione o dal ritmo, voglio chiedervi se la frase "_La mia vita, mia decisione (senza articolo)"_ è decisamente scorretta grammaticalmente? (oltre a possibili licenze poetiche ecc.)


----------



## Lorena1970

francisgranada said:


> se la frase "_La mia vita, mia decisione (senza articolo)"_ è decisamente scorretta grammaticalmente? (oltre a possibili licenze poetiche ecc.)


Non credo sia scorretta, semplicemente a me suona male, anche con la licenza poetica. Mia opinione.


----------



## Mary49

Lorena1970 said:


> Non credo sia scorretta, semplicemente a me suona male, anche con la licenza poetica. Mia opinione.


Concordo, suona proprio male


----------



## francisgranada

Per spiegarmi un po' meglio: voglio scrivere al mio alunno tutte le versioni/proposte affinché poi possa scegliere lui la versione che gli piace di più. Ma non gli voglio proporre (ovviamente) delle cose grammaticalmente non del tutto corrette oppure innaturali/inaccettabili per un madrelingua italiano. Per cui queste mie domande "dettagliate"... 

Quindi mi permetto di chiedervi se la versione senza articoli "_mia vita, mia scelta_" (post #3) è addirittura scorretta (inaccettabile), oppure "soltanto" suona male?


----------



## Lorena1970

francisgranada said:


> "_mia vita, mia scelta_" (post #3) è addirittura scorretta (inaccettabile), oppure "soltanto" suona male?


È innaturale e suona male. Anche volendola considerare una licenza poetica, sembra una frase pronunciata da qualcuno che non è italiano.


----------



## francisgranada

Ok, ho capito .


----------



## Pat (√2)

Matrap said:


> "Una sola vita, una sola occasione
> È mia la vita, è mia la decisione."


Cavoli, Mat, questa è proprio bella!
(Dillo che sei Mogol )


----------



## francisgranada

√2 said:


> Cavoli, Mat, questa è proprio bella!


Sono pienamente d'accordo  (ho dimenticato dirlo prima ...)


----------



## Matrap

√2 said:


> Cavoli, Mat, questa è proprio bella!
> (Dillo che sei Mogol )



Ebbene sì, mi hai smascherato. Sono il grande Paroliere... 

Scherzi a parte sono contento che ti (anzi vi) sia piaciuta.


----------



## Mary49

√2 said:


> Cavoli, Mat, questa è proprio bella!


Bravissimo!


----------

